# [Howto] Instalar configurador fnmt-rcm (solucionado)

## expobi

A consecuencia de tener que renovar mis certificados de la FNMT me encontré con la exigencia por parte de esta de tener que instalar un programa creado por ellos para poder solicitar/renovar certificados (antes no era así).

El programa en cuestión es CONFIGURADOR FNMT-RCM (se puede descargar de aquí: https://www.sede.fnmt.gob.es/descargas/descarga-software/instalacion-software-generacion-de-claves) y esta vez por probar me dio por usar la versión 'Configurador FNMT-RCM para GNU/Linux 64 bits (RPM)'

Solo que esta vez lo hice con el gestor de paquetes rmp (app-arch/rpm).

Para instalar 'CONFIGURADOR FNMT-RCM'

```
# rpm -i --nodeps configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rmp
```

Si da algún fallo de que falta algo, arreglarlo y reinstalar así:

```
# rpm -i --nodeps --replacepkgs configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rmp
```

Funcionó perfectamente, por lo menos a mi.

----------

## cameta

Esto de usar un rpm de esta forma es un poco peligroso.   :Confused: 

Por lo que veo este programa permite generar las claves que luego permiten la descarga del certifcado. Por lo que se hasta ahora solo podias hacerlo en firefox y no en otros navegadores.

----------

## expobi

Tu mismo, nadie ha dicho que fuera seguro ni instalar un rpm ni instalar una aplicación de la administración.

Pero si quieres renovar el certificado lo tienes que tener instalado.

Por cierto, hasta donde yo se, después de instalarlo en un Gentoo justito para hacer funcionar el Firefox los únicos cambios fueron la carpeta /usr/lib64/configuradorfnmt/ que es donde se instala el programa, /usr/share/applications/ que es donde se instala el archivo de configuración del escritorio y /usr/bin/ donde se pone el lanzador. Otra cosa es lo que haga el programa cuando se ejecuta.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Tu mismo, nadie ha dicho que fuera seguro ni instalar un rpm ni instalar una aplicación de la administración. 

 

Y sobretodo, no tiene nada de fácil. La funcionaria que me atendió para el DNI me dijo que había tirado la toalla con autofirma en Windows.  

Y ya me veo venir problemas con lo del famoso carnet de vacunación...

----------

## cameta

Pues ya estamos con que he de renovar la firma electrónica y tengo que instalar ese software. Voy a ver como me las apaño y si no rompo nada.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

PD

Lo he intentado don el paquete deb y no funciona.

----------

## cameta

```
rpm -i --nodeps configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm 

d’abr. 08, 2021 2:04:05 PM es.gob.fnmt.cert.certrequest.util.FnmtLogManager install

INFO: La ruta para el fichero de registro ('/root/.fnmt') no existe, se creara

d’abr. 08, 2021 2:04:05 PM es.gob.fnmt.cert.certrequest.CertRequest main

INFO: Modo de depuracion desactivado

d’abr. 08, 2021 2:04:05 PM es.gob.fnmt.cert.certrequest.CertRequest main

INFO: Version actual de la aplicacion: '1'

```

Parece que se ha instalado sin quejarse.

PS

He conseguido generar el certificado de la FNMT pero hay un error al instalarse. Menos mal que se crea una copia de seguridad.

----------

## cameta

En Chrome esto no funciona. Da este error

```
Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'fnmtcr
```

----------

## cameta

Acabo de encontrar un ebuild para el configurador de la FNMT

En el overlay guru.

Voy a probarlo.

----------

## cameta

```
localhost /home/mestres # emerge  configuradorfnmt   

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1::guru

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf'

--2021-04-17 00:36:05--  ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/.layout.conf.ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de.__download__’

Resolving ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de... 141.76.119.131

Connecting to ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de|141.76.119.131|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE layout.conf ... 45

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR layout.conf ... done.

Length: 45 (unauthoritative)

layout.conf         100%[===================>]      45  --.-KB/s    in 0s      

2021-04-17 00:36:06 (3,52 MB/s) - ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/.layout.conf.ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de.__download__’ saved [45]

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/f1/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm'

--2021-04-17 00:36:06--  ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/f1/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm.__download__’

Resolving ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de... 141.76.119.131

Connecting to ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de|141.76.119.131|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/f1 ... done.

==> SIZE configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm ... 

No such file ‘configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm’.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf'

--2021-04-17 00:36:07--  http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf

Resolving gentoo-euetib.upc.es... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘gentoo-euetib.upc.es’

!!! Couldn't download '.layout.conf.gentoo-euetib.upc.es'. Aborting.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm'

--2021-04-17 00:36:07--  http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm

Resolving gentoo-euetib.upc.es... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘gentoo-euetib.upc.es’

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf'

--2021-04-17 00:36:07--  http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/distfiles/layout.conf

Resolving mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov’

!!! Couldn't download '.layout.conf.mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov'. Aborting.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm'

--2021-04-17 00:36:07--  http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm

Resolving mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov’

>>> Downloading 'https://descargas.cert.fnmt.es/Linux/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm'

--2021-04-17 00:36:08--  https://descargas.cert.fnmt.es/Linux/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm

Resolving descargas.cert.fnmt.es... 72.247.155.145, 72.247.155.66, 2001:1498:1:d::5ff:9123, ...

Connecting to descargas.cert.fnmt.es|72.247.155.145|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 139541324 (133M) [audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin]

Saving to: ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm.__download__’

/usr/portage/distfi 100%[===================>] 133,08M  37,2MB/s    in 3,6s    

2021-04-17 00:36:12 (36,8 MB/s) - ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm.__download__’ saved [139541324/139541324]

 * configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking configuradorfnmt-1.0.1-0.x86_64.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1

>>> Install app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/image

>>> Completed installing app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1/image

 * Final size of build directory: 252232 KiB (246.3 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:   60672 KiB ( 59.2 MiB)

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-crypt/configuradorfnmt-1.0.1::guru

 * Updating .desktop files database ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Recording app-crypt/configuradorfnmt in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost /home/mestres # 

```

Parece que el ebuild funciona y ademas el programa funciona tanto en firefox-78.9.0esr (64 bits) como en 

Google Chrome Version 90.0.4430.72 (Official Build) (64-bit)

----------

## jpscasas

A mí me funcionó el ebuild sin problema y después también lo reconoció firefox-78.11.0esr. Desde Torbrowser no lo conseguí porque deben hacer falta permisos extra para abrir ventanas. Muchas gracias por las referencias.

----------

## cameta

Torbrowser es un navegador modificado para asegurar el anonimato. Algo que es la antitesis de una firma electrónica que lo que busca es identificarte.

----------

## quilosaq

Por si a alguien le interesa, he hecho un ebuild para instalar el configurador de la FNMT. Este programa se necesita, al menos, para solicitar certificados en la sede electrónica de la FNMT:

https://gitlab.com/quilosaq/qq-gentoo/-/raw/master/app-crypt/configfnmt-bin/configfnmt-bin-1.0.1.0-r1.ebuild

Instrucciones para usarlo desde el repositorio en que está alojado:

https://gitlab.com/quilosaq/qq-gentoo/-/raw/master/README.md

----------

